# Music from around the world



## Anglophile (Apr 9, 2016)

Having been there and played that, a good few times over I feel like something fresh and new on the basis that new is good.  Plus I like the music from other countries, any countries.  Have any , please do add yours.

Eros Ramozzotti












Spain


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Anglophile (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Guitarist,  there you go fella a little change and we have learning and culture.  England with our Prussian influence and Scotland, all with horses, great we have horses here on the farm.  Mongolian throat singing, loved that as well . My wife was not keen as she is trying to watch rubbish on TV.  So Ta very much from me.
Sorry to hear your "Boss Man" has cancelled his concert due to problems with trannies (hope that is a acceptable word in USA) using toilets.  Seems a lot of fuss about if a guy wants to sit, stand or squat whatever.

Ok South Korean lady fly caster, one lady I would like to spend a day with, fly fishing being my hobby.






Opps so sorry you are a Lady not a fella, my mistake


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 9, 2016)

I've never cared about Bruce Springsteen one way or the other.  Now my non-opinion of him has just gone negative.

Cheers for NC standing up to the madness.  I don't mind people being insane, as long as their madness doesn't affect my quality of life.  One person's civil rights extend only to the point where another's begin.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 9, 2016)

Greek music that always gets me going..


and Finnish


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 9, 2016)

Okay we will forget about Brucie, music from a lady born and raised in a refugee camp.  A inspiration for all perhaps.


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 9, 2016)

Great Arachne,  if the Greek song gets you going and makes you dance like that you can tell me what you are on.  Yes Greek music is great, another life where I can dream.

Also loved the Finnish one, good to hear new music plus today's music videos are art in their own form.  Excellent choices.


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 9, 2016)

Dead and gone but I remember him with fond memory's of days in the sun and blue seas.


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 9, 2016)

This one oh I could so be there


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 10, 2016)

I love this song no matter who sings it. :love_heart:

Slim Dusty - _Waltzing Matilda _


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 10, 2016)

....love it, Nancy.

This is a group we heard in San Diego two years ago, beautiful haunting Andes music..

https://youtu.be/EGQz8d5m0yU


----------



## Arachne (Apr 10, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Dead and gone but I remember him with fond memory's of days in the sun and blue seas.



excellent choice Anglophile.. This is one of my favorites in Greek..


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)

Arachne said:


> excellent choice Anglophile.. This is one of my favorites in Greek..



I loved that Arachne, then I would as it is very me.  Some folk think that I was not fond of Elvis, in fact a lot of his music I liked.  I was surprised to find this paring as this is another Greek singer I once played a lot and did see her in concert.  What better than a open air concert on a warm evening.  I remember playing her when I lived in my cottage in the mountains while sitting outside, the evening light gone and her voice drifting out from the open door and its lit glow.


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Nancy, that is a nice bit of Aussie.  Another way of life from ours in the UK, the concrete jungle for most folk.  Guess I am quite lucky as I do live out of the rat race.


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Jackie, looks like you had a little problem there.  Love the Andes music, here at times they do turn up as Street Players, magic stuff.


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Anglophile (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Anglophile (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Anglophile (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Anglophile (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 12, 2016)

_99 Luftballons_ - Nena - 1983   (German)






English version (_99 Red Balloons_):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq1K2gc5xsE&nohtml5=False


----------



## mattc (Apr 12, 2016)

Old school...




New school...


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks Nancy and Matt for the contributions, nice ones, great bit of action . I may have problems keeping up.


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 12, 2016)

One of my fav's


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 14, 2016)




----------

